# Pull down Menue / time out



## RilanaM (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mit Dreamweaver ein Pulldown menue erstellt


```
<STYLE TYPE='text/css'>
<!-- TextRollover-1 /* BEGIN style2 */
 #navcontainer { width: 100px; }

#navcontainer ul
{
margin-left: 0;
padding-left: 0;
list-style-type: none;
font-family: Arial;
font-size: 9px;
font-weight: bold;
line-height: 10px;
color: #FFFFFF;
}

#navcontainer a
{
display: block;
padding: 2px;
width: 100px;
background-color: #174088;
border-bottom: 1px solid #eee;
}

#navcontainer a:link, #navlist a:visited
{
color: #EEE;
text-decoration: none;
}

#navcontainer a:hover
{
background-color: #369;
color: #fff;
}

/* END style2 */
-->




</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000" link="#000000" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">     

 <td width="90" align="left" valign="top"> 
        <div id="navcontainer"> 
          <ul id="navlist">
            <li><a href="unternehmen.php" title="unternehmen">UNTERNEHMEN</a></li>
            <li><a href="hauptsitz.php" title="hauptsitz">HAUPTSITZ</a></li>
            <li><a href="niederlassungen.php" title="niederlassungen">NIEDERLASSUNGEN</a></li>
            <li><a href="entstehen.php" title="entstehung">ENTSTEHUNG</a></li>
            <li><a href="vision.html" title="vision">VISION</a></li>
            <li><a href="vertrieb.php" title="vertriebspartner">VERTRIEBSPARTNER</a></li>
            <li><a href="assa.php" title="assa abloy">ASSA ABLOY</a></li>
			<li><a href="bu.php" title="business units">BUSINESS UNITS</a></li>
            <li><a href="presse.php" title="pressemitteilungen">PRESSEMITTEILUNG</a></li>
            <li><a href="lieferanten.php" title="lieferanten">F&Uuml;R LIEFERANTEN</a></li>
            <li><a href="website.php" title="website">WEBSITE</a></li>
          </ul>
</div></td>
```

Jetzt ist das Problem dass ich einen Timeout brauche um die Navigation wieder zu schliessen. Hat jemand eine Idee?


Bitte demnächst mit CODE-Tags arbeiten, danke - Sebastian


----------



## REalSeramis (19. November 2004)

versuche es mit einem eventhandler:

onclick oder onmouseout

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm#onmouseout

als funktion: 

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function refresh() { <--- refresht das menü (menü ist danach zugeklappt)
settime="100" <-- Zeitangabe
}
//-->
</script>
```

innerhalb des menüs danach den eventhandler onmouseout einsetzten, die
die funktion "refresh" aufruft. *thats it*


----------



## RilanaM (19. November 2004)

Danke werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren, habe aber nun das menue mit Hilfe von fireworks gut hingekriegt


----------



## hela (19. November 2004)

Hallo RilanaM,

    du solltest auch mal in den *Webmaster FAQ* nachsehen, dort gibt es u.a. einen Beitrag Wie kann ich einen Countdown in Javascript realisieren?,


----------

